# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  επισκευή αλυσοπρίονου Walter 6202 - PN3800

## panos_panopoulos

Καλημέρα
Έπεσε στα χέρια μου το κινέζικο αλυσοπρίονο PN 3800 ή walter 6202 που δεν τραβιέται το σχοινί. Το άνοιξα και είδα ότι τα 3 από τα 4 δόντια της τροχαλίας χειρόμιζας εκκίνησης έσπασαν. Αυτό που ζητώ είναι να με βοηθήσετε για το ανταλλακτικό και εάν ίσως μπορεί να γίνει κάποια βελτίωση  ώστε να γίνει πιο ανθεκτικό στα τραβήγματα.

   


Ποιο μοντέλο να αντέγραψε ο κινέζος;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5200-...738975718.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/premium/ch...ress_none_none

http://store.chainsawr.com/collectio...w-parts?page=1

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/start...970461554.html

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Πέτρο σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι ταιριάζει από το 5200=>52cc
Μετά από ένα πιο ενδελεχή έλεγχο είδα ότι πρέπει να χρειάζεται αλλαγή όλο το κουβούκλιο γιατί έχει κάποια "κενά" που μάλλον δεν μαζεύονται εύκολα



*υγ ξέρει καποιος αλλος αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιήσω paypal ή πως ξεμπλοκάρω τη φράση ασφαλείας σε Mastercard ΕΤΕ γιατί ειχα γράψει λαθος σε καποια παλια αγορα απο Aliexpress

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι ταιριάζει από το 5200=>52cc


Δεν είμαι ειδικός και δεν είπα 100% ότι ταιριάζει , αλλά στα έβαλα τα Link επειδή έχουν ομοιότητες (σε κάθε προιόν έχει διαστασολόγιο αν συμφωνούν με τις δικές σου διαστάσεις και την υποδοχή τότε μπορεί να κάνουν)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

εντάξει κατάλαβα και η τιμή τους δεν είναι και απαγορευτική.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Νεότερα με το θέμα:
 Προχθές επιτέλους ήρθαν οι τροχαλίες χειρόμιζας τρεις παρήγγειλα τέσσερις ήρθαν  μαζί με ένα γράμμα να το συγχωρήσω που δεν είναι σε άσπρο χρώμα  :Smile: .
Τοποθετήθηκε μια και το αλυσοπρίονο πήρε με τη δεύτερη φορά είχε όμως χαμηλό ρελαντί πήγα το αύξησα λίγο με τη βίδα Low δεξιόστροφα εκκινεί εύκολα, ακούγεται κανονικά και δε σβήνει. Έπειτα ρύθμισα τις υψηλές στροφές που πάλι δεν ήταν σωστά με τη βίδα high. το μηχανάκι δουλεύει και στροφάρει φοβερά αλλά βγάζει πολύ άσπρο  καπνό  που σημαίνει ή λαδί πολύ  στο καύσιμο (που σημειωτέων το έφτιαξε ο πρατηριας με λάδι δίχρονων) ή πολύ υψηλό μείγμα που μάλλον δε νομίζω αφου απο στροφάρισμα τα παει καλά. 
θα δοκιμάσω το επόμενο μείγμα να το φτιάξω εγώ και με ενα καλό λάδι διχρόνων. 

υγ υπάρχει  κάποιος καλός οδηγός για ρύθμιση καρμυρατέρ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.antemisaris.gr/Uploads/Do...2447/G3800.pdf
Δες "ενότητα 5" στην σελίδα 9 . Να δεις και το φίλτρο αέρα

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Καλό! το τυπώνω,  δεν είχα εγχειρίδιο.
το φίλτρο αέρα καθαρό είναι, εκείνο που δεν εξέτασα είναι του καυσίμου που μάλλον είναι μέσα στη δεξαμενή βενζίνης

----------

